# Wish goob could've been there.



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got back from a work trip to southern china. The hosts fed us pigeon and swan. I also ate duck and/or goose at every meal. We went to a restaurant where you pick your food from aquariums. I couldn't bring myself to pick the giant salamanders though. I thought of goob right away


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The only way I'd eat giant salamander is if Goob prepared it. Probably end up tasting Gourmet!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

salamander headcheese, salamander intestine sausage casings, pickled Yangtze river oysters (salamander nuts), smoked salamander tongue, salamander brains and scrambled eggs. goob would work wonders


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, they must be big salamanders.

I love pigeon, but it's been a long time since I had any.

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they were a lil over two feet. big hellbender sized. pigeon was really good. swan was juicy with crispy skin.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> they were a lil over two feet. big hellbender sized. pigeon was really good. swan was juicy with crispy skin.


Wow, what an adventure!

I've heard swan skin is tasty. I tried to save the skin on this year's swan but failed.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

the skin seemed really thin. like suckling pig skin only maybe thinner.


----------

